# Hey guys Keith here, 26



## KMS403

I've been reading stories all day, yours is the most inspiring though. Im not married but I've had my fair share of encountered with married couples. To see your husband tale watching that like a champ male me confident me and my future wife soon to 've finance can have hiccups or be turned on the our pasts. My parents were open you could say even swingers maybe old but I've seen the two of them plus others go in their bedrooms and rock my house as a kid lol. I think that's where I'm taboo FREAK comes out. We can chat more stories if yiur up for it. Hope to hear from you two soon. All the best , Keith



Tool out some unneeded details...for now!


----------



## Amplexor

WTF?


----------



## GTdad

This outta be good.


----------



## DayOne

GTdad said:


> This oughta be VERY short lived.


FIFY. :wink2:


----------



## CharlieParker

GTdad said:


> This outta be good.


But will it rise to Bob levels? I think not.


----------



## KMS403

Short lived ?! I'm in the game for the duration fellas. My girl is open to things I would have never excepted a girl like this to be open to. It takes a little convincing but we haven't done anything to crazy yet. Got a save some for when she starts looking for fresh meat after 10 years of marriage lol


----------



## anchorwatch

Let's start with this...


I'm getting to old for this ****


----------



## GTdad

KMS403 said:


> Short lived ?! I'm in the game for the duration fellas. My girl is open to things I would have never excepted a girl like this to be open to. It takes a little convincing but we haven't done anything to crazy yet. Got a save some for when she starts looking for fresh meat after 10 years of marriage lol


Well K, I for one am looking forward to your contributions. No, I really really am.

Welcome to TAM.


----------



## KMS403

I love that girl she lets me tell her everything I've done in the past and it turns her on to hear it. Its a two way street there as well lol. Our second maybe thrid date i told her about a time when i prio to being my mothers bfs daughter came over my house at 7am. My boy who was freshly married had been talking about tag teaming her and for the record maybe he slept with 4 girls his whole life stuck all this time with the wife. But anyways the girl loved me so I talked her in it. Me and my boy haven't slept a wink just drunk talking but then she showed up and **** got real quick. All that **** we were talking and we both were acting almost nervous sitting on both side of her she goes so who's first lol I don't know if you want every detail but we destroyed that girl it was strange being next to my boy nailed nd stuff but it was worth the look on her face she was crying when we both ...yiu know ....ps I later told her father in front my my mother how me and my friend tag teamed his daughter when he tried acting like the boss in my house even my mom was cracking up


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish

CharlieParker said:


> But will it rise to Bob levels? I think not.


What's Bob levels?


----------



## Hope1964

OMG BOB. I loved Bob. I miss him. Bob was EPIC.


----------



## EleGirl

Hope1964 said:


> OMG BOB. I loved Bob. I miss him. Bob was EPIC.


Who was Bob? I must of missed Bob.


----------



## Hope1964

Bob was Bob. BOB. We all loved him then he went away.


----------



## Amplexor

What about Bob?


----------



## Hope1964

I'm sorry I just remember loving him. Charlie help me out here.


----------



## CharlieParker

Will I get banned if I post the link? Two mods are here so I guess I'm ok. 

ETA: this is the not super visible link --> http://talkaboutmarriage.com/social-spot/72733-hi.html


----------



## Hope1964

OMG I am laughing my freaking head off again


----------



## Emerging Buddhist

Amplexor said:


> What about Bob?


This is Bob...


----------



## Emerging Buddhist

Hope1964 said:


> OMG I am laughing my freaking head off again


So... what DID you name your fish?


----------



## KMS403

Also Jess told me weeks later that she might have told my mom a few details smh ...i bet she didn't tell anyone that she begged us to unload at the same time in her mouth lol my girl was so intrigued little to much lol she went on to tell me she was a Jess in a 3some before lol


----------



## KMS403

Emerging Buddhist said:


> Hope1964 said:
> 
> 
> 
> OMG I am laughing my freaking head off again
> 
> 
> 
> So... what DID you name your fish?
Click to expand...


I'm guessing you mean the girl because she got to stay still the entire time while we put in all the work


----------



## Hope1964

A Bobectomy :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Hope1964

Emerging Buddhist said:


> So... what DID you name your fish?


Bobette. I think it was a girl. Sadly she only lasted about as long as Bob.


----------



## GTdad

KMS403 said:


> I later told her father in front my my mother how me and my friend tag teamed his daughter when he tried acting like the boss in my house even my mom was cracking up


Well hell, who hasn't gone through that?


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish

I wonder if bob had fish. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hope1964

Sadly we will never know. Unless he comes back some day. I still hold out hope.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish

Well, that ended. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Affaircare

That's all I'm gonna say about that.


----------

